# Vizsla mixed with ?



## dtaber (Jan 24, 2012)

When I first saw Baron's story in the paper, he stole my heart, and I was determined to be one of the first in line to adopt him when he was deemed healthy again. The local SPCA was called in to take charge of this stray after being hit by a car and left for dead. They took in $5000 in donations to repair his right rear ACL and replace his left hip. What you see in his eyes is every bit who he is - gentle, kind, a bit gunshy, but he loves, loves, loves his ears and belly rubbed. He adores my 2-year old granddaughter and the feeling is mutual. He gets along with my shepherd-mix (another sad story) and doesn't even bother with my cat (retrieved from outdoors before winter set in one year)

He was first thought to be a golden retriever/lab mix, but my neighbor who has always had goldens told me to look up vizsla on AKC site. He surely is more Vizsla than anything else, but his fur is longer and fuller than you'd expect from a V. He sheds all year, probably more so in the winter with his thicker coat. Maybe some Golden? If you note his tail has quite long fur, but it's shorter than a V or even a Golden. It's not docked -- that's just where it ends.

Any assistance you can give me to identify other parts of him would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't see much Vizsla in the dog.



> He was first thought to be a golden retriever/lab mix


I'd tend to go with this combination.

Great story of the adoption and the SPCA doing what it took to give this dog a chance at a good life.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog
Many pictures of Vizslas on my blog. Mostly my two
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Hmmm, I don't think he appears to be a Vizsla. What characteristics do you think he shares with a V? I see the eye color, but that is about it.

Anyways, kudos to you for rescuing the poor guy. Sounds like he was in need of a loving home and he found it


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

as above, I'm struggling to see any Vizsla there, but Baron is a bonny looking guy and well done you for adopting him


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

How a human being can treat another living creature that way is beyond my comprehension. You should be very proud of yourself for providing this beautiful boy a forever home. Love your work!!!

Oh.... and welcome.....it doesn't matter if he is a V mix or not, he's a canine and more than welcome!! !


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't really see any V there either... but you could always have a DNA test done if you want to find out for sure. 

He IS a beautiful boy! <3


----------



## INDRAJM (Dec 20, 2011)

Bless your heart for rescuing him. Doesn't much matter what he is. He's adorable!!


----------



## dtaber (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks to all for your views and posts! When someone asks me again what his breed is I'll just say "he's a Baron".


----------

